# shredded wheat v. oatmeal



## zakk (Feb 16, 2004)

I had some shedded wheat and oatmeal in the other, and the shedded wheat had better fiber and with some non-fat milk had a bit more protein.  Both had decent fiber, but the wheat had more, and carbs were close, too.  

Just wondering if i missing something here?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

Higher on the GI.  Its not a slow burning carb so your body raises insulin faster.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2004)

it completely depends on your body and what your insulin sensitivity is like...

The fiber in the shredded wheat will slow down digestion... and the GI scale is slightly flawed in some areas... i wouldn't take it as God's word... 

In my opinion... it's sort of an either/or... although, the oats are MUCH less processed... which is definitely a plus...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 16, 2004)

Eat one today and the other tomorrow and see which one makes you poop more.  Sorta like your own clinical trial, albeit slightly less controlled.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> it completely depends on your body and what your insulin sensitivity is like...
> 
> The fiber in the shredded wheat will slow down digestion... and the GI scale is slightly flawed in some areas... i wouldn't take it as God's word...
> ...



Agree with Mayo!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

Straight from Mendosa's site as to the GI of each.

Shredded Wheat??? 	83
Rolled oats              42

That is all I have to say


----------



## zakk (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like this is my last bag of shedded wheat goodness


----------

